# برنامج ممتاز ومجاني لحويل ملفات التوتال ستيشن الى ملف اوتوكاد مرسوم



## عمر مهدي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

1- الملف exe يعمل مباشرة دون الحاجة لتحميلة على اي برنامج مساعد
2- يتطلب وجود برنامج اتوكاد - يفضل اوتوكاد 2007
3- فقط اضغط على زر total 2 cad يطلب البرنامج ملف التوتال ستيشن 

4 - ملف التوتال يجب ان يكون ملف txt. ويكون coma delimated على الصوره التاليه
no,east,north,elevation,code

5- او ان يكون ملف sokkia ------> ملف sdr.

6- يوم البرنامج بعد اختيار ملف التوتال بسؤالك عن مكان حفظ ملف الاتوكاد 

7- ثم يقوم البرنامج بعملية التحويل ويرسل لك رساله عند اتمام التحويل

8- الجديد في البرنامج انه يقوم بتوصيل خطوط بين النقط بناء على الاكواد - مثال -

9 - اختر اي اكواد على ان يكون بداية اي خط مميزه بحرف S مضافه للكود يفصل بينها مسافه

WALL S
WALL
WAAL

ROAD S
ROAD
ROAD
ROAD

وهكذا

في حالة وجود اي مشكلة رجاء التواصل

نسالكم الدعاء
م عمر مصطفى مهدي​


----------



## ibrahiem (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## مصطفى المساح (17 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج جميل خفيف بس tgoffice بيعمل دة بردة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 سبتمبر 2010)

than allot


----------



## عمر مهدي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

البرنامج مفيد جدا للعاملين في مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية gis حيث يقوم البرنامج بتحميل قيمة الكود على خاصية line type scale وذلك في حالة الكود الرقمي فقط وبذلك في الامكان تحويل ملف الاوتوكاد الى اي برنامج gis بحيث ينقل كل عنصر من عناصر الاوتوكاد الكود الخاص به الى قاعد البيانات


----------



## عمر مهدي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

يفضل عند تشغيل البرنامج عدم فتح ملفات اوتوكاد الا بعد الانتهاء من التحويل


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر مهدي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد عملية التحويل افتح ملف الاوتوكاد لكي تشاهد العناصر المرسومة
في حالة عدم ظهور عناصر اوتوكاد اعمل zoom extend
او z ثم enter ثم e ثم enter


----------



## عمر مهدي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخ باسم مافي اي مشكلة انا سعيد ان البرنامج انتشر


----------



## عمر مهدي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه رايك في البرنامج الجديد
رجاء تجريب البرنامج و موفاتي بالتقييم


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخ عمر على هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك ونرجو المذيد


----------



## تامر1985 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير نريد منك الرقم السرى


----------



## raider_1 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ياحبيبي 
ربنا يباركلك


----------



## عمر مهدي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الى الاخ تامر
اي رقم سري !!!!!!!
لا يوجد رقم سري للبرنامج 
هل حاولت فتح البرنامج


----------



## odwan (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر مهدي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اهم ميزه في برنامج TOTAL 2 GOOGLE انه لا يتطلب اكواد معينة لكنه يعمل مع اي كود رقمي او حروف
مع ملاحظة الا يحتوي الكود على مسافة او coma 
و ان يكون الكود متبوع بمسافة ثم حرف S وذلك عند بداية الخط فقط
وهذه الطريقه التى تعمل بها مراكز معلومات شبكات المرافق في مصر


----------



## عمر مهدي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

معذرة اقصد برنامج total 2 cad


----------



## abdallahothman (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## عمر مهدي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*نماذج لملفات توتال ستيشن*

نموذج لملفات توتال ستيشن بالاكواد للتجربة ببرنامج total 2 cad
- ملف sokkia والاخر topcon قبل و بعد التحويل


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## عمر مهدي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

البرنامج يقوم بعمل طبقه layer لكل مجموعة عناصر مثل point - elevation - no و ايضا في حالة استخدام اكواد مراكز معلومات شبكات المرافق يقوم البرنامج بوضع كل مرفق في طبقه منفصله


----------



## عمر مهدي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

في حالة ظهور اي مشكلة عند استخدام البرنامج رجاء كتابتها في التعليقات


----------



## علي فؤاد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااا يا باشمهندس


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

فى أنتظار المذيد يا م. عمر اعرف ان لديك الكثير
وأنشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر مهدي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## عمر مهدي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## wael_1971 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ينفع جهاز توتل ليكا موديل 1203


----------



## عمر مهدي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اي ملف لاي جهاز توتال ستيشن على بالترتيب التالي
no,east,north,elevation,code
اول ملف sdr من ملفات سوكيا


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس عمر وننتظر منك المزيد ونتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان يعلى من شأنك ومكانتك فى عملك وعلمك 
اخيك تامر سعيد


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس عمر وزادك من علمة و جزاك خيرا على كل اعمالك وننتظر منك المزيد
اخيك تامر سعيد


----------



## marawan31 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر موضوع مهم وحيوى


----------



## حمدي الخولي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## khlio kolo (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكووووووووور


----------



## محمد فرزات (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hamdy khedawy (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## assuamro (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر الك


----------



## عرفة محمد محمود (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك يا م/عمر ونسال اللة العلى العظيم ان يزيدك من علمة ويفتح لك ابواب المعرفة ويجعلك سبب من اسباب نهضة امتنا الاسلامية


----------



## عمر مهدي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم امين و بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير
م عمر مهدي


----------



## خضر سالم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

thank for you


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر مهدي (17 يناير 2011)

اتمنى من الله ان يكون البرنامج مفيد للجميع - م عمر مهدي


----------



## كبل (17 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمر مهدي (18 يناير 2011)

ارحب باي اقتراح لتطوير البرنامج - م عمر مهدي


----------



## ROUDS (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر مهدي (31 مارس 2011)

اتمنى ان يكون البرنامج مفيد


----------



## محمد عمر514 (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## كوردستان (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## darsh jalal (27 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعليك


----------



## buraida (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## أبوعايدى (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وممكن عن طريق هذا البرنامج تحويل اى احاثيات من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد عن طريق تحويلها الى tex


----------



## السيد عزام (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك اللة الف خير 
وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## زكرياعبدالحميد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذلك العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر مهدي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الثناء الجميل - وفي انتظار اي تساؤل او اقتراح*


----------



## doulfine (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك
**جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك*


----------



## adelhathout (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ادارة موقع المهندسين العرب وجميع الاعضاء وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد فرزات (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اين البرنامج مش شايف شي


----------



## عبدالسلام السيد (10 نوفمبر 2011)

:73: مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا علي البرنامج وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولكن حدث مشكلة بسيطة اثناء التصطيب لا اعرف ما السبب في ذلك تظهر لي رسالة كما في الصورة المرفقة 
افيدونا وجزاكم الله خيرا
الرالة تقول 
component comdlg32.ocx or one of it or fill i miing or


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2011)

_مشكوووووووووووو وجزاك الله خير_​


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (21 يناير 2013)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (23 يناير 2013)

السيستم لازم يكون 32
​


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (28 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

